# Subclass 190 State invitation time span



## neeta.k156 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hii Friends,

I have applied for the state sponsorship for Western Australia and have been assigned a Case Officer. I have also signed the agreement and returned the same to the Western Australia state sponsorship department. 

Can anyone help me know how long does it normally take for an invitation to be generated after the department gets the signed agreement from the candidate.

Thanks & Regards,
Ms. Neeta Y. Kevale


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

neeta.k156
How longs a piece of string hun, when you compare the DIAC and the abundance of work they have it could take 1 month, 1 year who knows, the times are changing every day unfortunately. If im not mistaking it used to be a few weeks but as i said times are changing.


----------



## annikaanand (May 24, 2013)

Hi Neeta 

I am also applying for 190 to WA. I wanted to know where you are in your process and if you have used the services of an agent or are you doing this on your own


----------



## neeta.k156 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hii Annika,

I have applied for my visa all by myself. Its been more than 3 weeks I have applied for it.

Which profession have u applied for?

Thanks & Regards,
Neeta



annikaanand said:


> Hi Neeta
> 
> I am also applying for 190 to WA. I wanted to know where you are in your process and if you have used the services of an agent or are you doing this on your own


----------



## annikaanand (May 24, 2013)

Hi

I have applied for Human Resources Advisor, with the help of an agent

I have to complete my PCC and medical and give in the application. I am the main applicant and my spouse will be the only dependent


----------



## neeta.k156 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hii..do u have ur skype id? we can chat on it if its ok..

also when did u apply for your visa? how did u do ur medicals even before u r are allotted a case officer..coz so far as i know, the case office of ur file tells u which medical tests to perform. he gives us a list which we need to submit to the medical officer with an appointment.

how did u do it all before you have applied the visa..???

Regards,
Neeta



annikaanand said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for Human Resources Advisor, with the help of an agent
> 
> I have to complete my PCC and medical and give in the application. I am the main applicant and my spouse will be the only dependent


----------



## annikaanand (May 24, 2013)

hi at work right now. so no skype 

as for everything else, i need to put in the visa application. what's pending is my spouse's IELTS. But i can start the PCC before that. you are right about the medical. it is only once i apply that the medical will come through. 

so things are on hold till 23 june, till the IELTS result comes through. I have everything else in place


----------



## thedreampower (May 20, 2012)

*190 VISA Timeline*

I had had invitation on 20th Feb; 2013
I completed my application on 28th Feb; 2013
I received first Email from my case officer on 12th March; 2013
I completed the Medical and additional documents and I had sent on 28th March; 2013.
and I am still waiting the result of my application.


----------



## neeta.k156 (Feb 22, 2013)

*No CO assigned as yet... :-(*

Hiii,

I have applied for subclass 190.. I got my 
invitation on 4th April 2013, 
Submitted my application on 6th May 2013.
Its almost a month now, but no case officer is yet assigned...... :-( :-(

Please let me know how to know when a case officer will be assigned.....

Thanks & Regards,
Ms. Neeta Kevale



thedreampower said:


> I had had invitation on 20th Feb; 2013
> I completed my application on 28th Feb; 2013
> I received first Email from my case officer on 12th March; 2013
> I completed the Medical and additional documents and I had sent on 28th March; 2013.
> and I am still waiting the result of my application.


----------



## thedreampower (May 20, 2012)

my application was assigned to the case officer after 14 days but meanwhile you can go for medical do not wait till he will ask for medical just open the link on your application and select your clinic and laboratory and print the referral letters and do it to make everything ready for him so it could take less time.


----------



## thedreampower (May 20, 2012)

the case officer will send you an Email mentioning acknowledge of your application and requirement for medical check if you did not submit and any additional documents if it is required.


----------



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am also planning to apply for 190 subclass.

Neeta - Greetings, it seems you are also applying for the same VISA, I have few queries to ask, if you don't mind.

I am planning to submit my application in July, do you know if while submitting EOI I have to include my spouse also, or I have to get her VISA once mine is in hands.

How is the state sponsorship program works. When do we need to fill application ?

Thanks in advance, 

Regards
Akshay


----------



## thedreampower (May 20, 2012)

akshadaks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for 190 subclass.
> 
> ...


Akshay,

first u have to complete ur IELTS and skill assessment then u have to make EOI then u have to apply for state sponsorship at the territory web site then if they accept u will update ur EOI then u will get the invitation till the invitation no family member would be added but after invitation u will complete ur full application which will include all family members and all ur details.

I hope it is helping u
best regards
Ahmed


----------



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Ahmed,

Thanks for reply. 

Yes, I have already received the positive skill assessment and waiting for IELTS results which is on 7th.

Then I shall plan to submit for EOI, facing pblms though, as my occupation is not listed in State Nomination Lists.

Regards
Akshay


----------



## abiman111 (Jun 3, 2013)

*189/190 help*

Hi Neeta,

I am in the process of applying for 189/190. I have now given for assessment with Vetassess and awaiting. I had a couple of clarifications required since you have crossed over this stage. Could you please let me know :

Can we give EOI for both 189 and 190 ?

What is the time span between EOI and receiving an invite? I understand it differs from people, points and requirements; just wanted to know your experience.

And a couple of more questions.

It would be really nice to have someone networked going through the process.

With Regards

Abi



neeta.k156 said:


> Hiii,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 190.. I got my
> invitation on 4th April 2013,
> ...


----------



## Jamshi (Jun 20, 2013)

*190 invitation*



neeta.k156 said:


> Hii Friends,
> 
> I have applied for the state sponsorship for Western Australia and have been assigned a Case Officer. I have also signed the agreement and returned the same to the Western Australia state sponsorship department.
> 
> ...


Hi Neeta

Normally howlong will take to assign a case officer once we aplied western Australia state sponsership? And also howlong did u take to get state sponsership agreement? Please reply me


----------



## Jamshi (Jun 20, 2013)

*HR Advisor*



annikaanand said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for Human Resources Advisor, with the help of an agent
> 
> I have to complete my PCC and medical and give in the application. I am the main applicant and my spouse will be the only dependent


Hi Annika

I've also aplied (18th of June)as HR Advisor for WA state sponcership.after two days i got an e-mail stating your aplication has viewd and now you will be assaigned CO.actually howlong will take to get State Agreement?


----------



## Jamshi (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,
Woke up this morning to a communication this month from WA stating thatlease be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you.*.
it then goes onto say: Your Sponsorship applicationwill now be assigned to a Case Officer who will contact you if any further information or documents are required.How am I suppose to concentrate on anything now?!**


----------



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

thedreampower said:


> Akshay,
> 
> first u have to complete ur IELTS and skill assessment then u have to make EOI then u have to apply for state sponsorship at the territory web site then if they accept u will update ur EOI then u will get the invitation till the invitation no family member would be added but after invitation u will complete ur full application which will include all family members and all ur details.
> 
> ...


Submitted EOI and applied for VIC State nomination, fingers crossed.


----------



## arjun_singh (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Seniors,

I am planning to apply for 190 subclass this year as a marketing specialist for ACT region.
Have a few questions please guide.
1. What type of skill assessment should I do from VETASSESS like full skill assessment or points test advice .....
2. what is the procedure to apply for state sponsorship.

Regards
Arjun Singh


----------



## vnktrrd (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Neta,

I am about to send a request to ACS and confused on the SOL profession to select. Any idea on where to look for this info ?
Thanks.


----------



## jinujohn (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Anand:
I am also applying for 190 Subclass visa thru an agent as HR Advisor. Appreciate if you could share your valuable experience to guide me thru....


----------

